# Carl Trueman responds to attack blogging.



## Josiah (Jun 2, 2009)

I found this article posted at Ref21, by Carl Trueman to be insightful and also a bit humbling. I think it ought to make everyone think twice before hitting the "submit" button while posting anything. Enjoy


----------

